# Window Flashing/Brick Mold



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Post more pictures, from a distance a little farther away -with better lighting.
RF


----------



## bradc4 (May 11, 2011)

Sorry this is all I have right now


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

well it is alot of ventilation:yes:j/k the first pic you posted that seam really dosn't need caulk,but in the second one i'd want the sill rewrapped so that big gap isn't there anymore,you don't need more caulk,you just need it in the right place


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

T1-11 in J-channel.
I learn something new every day.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm sorry, but that looks like some pretty shoddy work. Ventilation!?Really?!.... The goal of replacing your windows is to eliminate "ventilation" through those openings. The only part of a window wrap that should not be caulked imo, are mitered, overlapping areas, and the space under the sill to allow escape of any moisture that could possibly work its way in there.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd also mention that Ron has a good point on the siding system. That is pretty "unconventional" to say the least, and is just asking for problems.


----------

